# Coolant leak AFTER engine shut-off



## VWFast96 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey guys, first time posting in the Touareg forums, I'm usually in the MKIV Jetta area. My wife has a 2006 Touareg V6.
Noticed a coolant leak a week ago, re-filled with coolant, and as of today the coolant warning has not come back, so whatever it is must be a very slow leak. Today I took the opportunity with the unseasonable warmth in Chicagoland to investigate.

Got the T-reg up on jacks and belly pan removed, ran the engine while inspecting the bay, didn't see anything.
After I shut the engine off, however, I noticed a small but somewhat steady dripping coming from roughly the middle of the front of the engine block.
Pulled the plastic cover off one of the pulleys, part # reads: 022 121 341. I couldn't find a match anywhere online, but I got tons of results for 022 121 011, which is the water pump.

So I assume my culprit is the water pump, and I need to replace it, the o-ring, and a gasket.
Cannot find any manual or DIY for how to replace the water pump.

So...before I order parts and replace, can anyone link me to instructions? Also, anyone have a better idea of what this could be?


----------



## JohnKK (Aug 30, 2004)

*sounds like water pump*

had the same symptoms and it was the water pump on 04V8. Was covered under extended warrantee, but I had them do timing belt and tensioners. Your v6 has a timing chain, not belt, so the water pump replacement might be less of an ordeal, if it's driven by the serpentine belt. Might be able to do the swap without putting the front end in service position, but would be easier to pull the front end out to get the radiator out of the way.


----------



## eddiep15 (Jan 19, 2015)

Just had this on the wife's 2005 V6. Slow leak, nothing showed when the engine was running, but found small puddles overnight on the garage floor. Saw some wetness on the belt and also some white residue around the water pump. Did this for a while until the pump went out fully and had coolant sprayed all over the engine bay.

Replacement was easy, took me about an hour. Here's a link I found but it doesn't go into too much into detail:
http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f43/water-pump-leaks-need-help-40996.html

This is what I did:

First, you should drain the cooling system! I couldn't get the hose off so I didn't drain the system which lead to quite a mess on the garage floor.

To loosen the belt tensioner - there is a tapped hole on the top of the tensioner. Just screw in an 8mm x 2" long screw into the threads and this will loosen the tensioner so you can remove the belt from the pulley. I didn't remove the belt completely, just removed from the tensioner and the water pump.

To remove the pulley from the water pump, you'll need a 6mm hex key. I jammed a screw driver in the cutout outs in the pulley and wedged it so the pulley wouldn't turn when I loosened the bolts. I need to use a small pipe over the hex key to get a little more leverage to loosen the bolts.

To remove the water pump, you'll nee a 6mm triple square bit to remove the bolts. I had one from when I changed the brakes on the car, but you can get one at Napa or Sears. Make sure you seat the bit all the way into the screw head so you don't strip it. I came close to stripping one and it scared the hell out of me!

Then just remove the pump. I needed to wiggle and rotate the pump to get it loose, but it wasn't too much of a problem.

Install the new pump in reverse order, refill with fresh coolant. Run the engine with the heater on full and watch the level in the reservoir and add as needed.

I bought the new pump from blauparts.com in Wisconsin. It was pretty cheap and came with the o-ring. Had fast shipping also. I got it the next day, I live in Woodridge. There is no gasket for the water pump for the V6, only the V8. Make sure you smear a bit of coolant onto the new o-ring before you install.

All in all it was pretty easy. Would have been much cleaner if I had drained the coolant!:banghead:


----------



## VWFast96 (Mar 25, 2006)

eddiep15 said:


> Just had this on the wife's 2005 V6. Slow leak, nothing showed when the engine was running, but found small puddles overnight on the garage floor. Saw some wetness on the belt and also some white residue around the water pump. Did this for a while until the pump went out fully and had coolant sprayed all over the engine bay.
> 
> Replacement was easy, took me about an hour. Here's a link I found but it doesn't go into too much into detail:
> http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f43/water-pump-leaks-need-help-40996.html
> ...


Yeah, that's what I figured was necessary. I've replaced a few water pumps/thermostats and I have all the tools, so no biggie there. The radiator on my MKIV Jetta has a sillcock for coolant draining, but I did not see one under the Touareg. Oh well, I'll order up the parts and get on it! Thanks for the replies.


----------

